# Did the elves of Beleriand fight in the war of wrath?



## Turin_Turambar (Jan 1, 2023)

Of the march of the host of the Valar to the north of Middle-earth little is said in any tale; for among them went none of those Elves who had dwelt and suffered in the Hither Lands, and who made the histories of those days that still are known; and tidings of these things they only learned long afterwards from their kinsfolk in Aman.

Everyone always interprets this article differently. Some claim that there are no Elves of Beleriand in War of Wrath, some claim that this article describes the time when the Valar army passed from Valinor to Middle Earth. So the Elves of Beleriand do not know what happened when the Valar army passed from Valinor to Middle Earth because they were already in Beleriand.

furthermore, the following article implies that eönwe summoned the peoples of beleriand to war.

But at the last Fionwë came up out of the West, and the challenge of his trumpets filled the sky; and he summoned unto him all Elves and Men from Hithlum unto the East; and Beleriand was ablaze with the glory of his arms, for the sons of the Gods were young and fair and terrible, and the mountains rang beneath their feet.

I'm so confused do you think the elves of beleriand joined the war of wrath? And is there data to definitively support this?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sunday at 2:13 PM)

Aragorn II Elessar said:


> But at the last Fionwë came up out of the West, and the challenge of his trumpets filled the sky; and he summoned unto him all Elves and Men from Hithlum unto the East; and Beleriand was ablaze with the glory of his arms, for the sons of the Gods were young and fair and terrible, and the mountains rang beneath their feet.


The name of Fionwë was used in the earlier versions of Tolkien's Legendarium (Book of Lost Tales, I think), before Eonwë in The Silmarillion. If there is no mention of it anywhere else, I suppose we could say that in the published Silmarillion it is indeed left to the reader's discretion of whether there were any Eldar of Beleriand in the War of Wrath.

I personally would not think that there were any. My guess is that the Eldar in the War of Wrath consisted mostly of the Calaquendi that had seen the Light of Valinórë, and the Eldar of Beleriand were not counted amongst them.


----------

